

Power searching using grep - giZm0
http://opensourcehacker.com/2012/05/29/power-searching-using-unix-grep/

======
voodoochilo
grep and in general regex mean survival.

i have to admit that in my early unix years i did not understand (the power
of) grep until i learnt perl. funny, isn't it?

~~~
giZm0
I use it almost every day, but in a very limited way and I can't say I really
understand it I just have a feeling that it you could use it so much more

~~~
voodoochilo
what really got me into re in the first place was "the dragonbook" back in
1990. very good background stuff.

